# Hornhechtsalat



## titi2 (10. Oktober 2018)

Endlich mal ein gutes Rezept mit dem man Hornhechte verwerten kann ;D
Und das schmeckt sogar wenn die schon länger in der Gefriertruhe lagen!

Zutaten:
2 Hornhechte
Mayonnaise ( Aldi )
etwas Milch
1 Schalotte ( siehe Bild )
1-2 Tomaten
Salz/Pfeffer/evtl Lorbeerblatt

Zubereitung:
Hornhechte säubern.
Die Hornhechte im gesalzenen Wasser mit etwas Pfeffer und dem Lorbeerblatt kochen. Dabei nicht zu lange kochen lassen, sonst wird das Fleisch trocken und zäh. Am besten sozusagen gar ziehen lassen, also immer kurz vor dem Kochen halten. Dann Hornhechte entnehmen und etwas abkühlen lassen.
Jetzt kommt der anstrengende Teil: Hornhechtfleisch grätenfrei und ohne Haut in eine Schale geben.
( Ich habe jetzt das Fleisch für eine Nacht in den Kühlschrank gestellt, ob das nötig ist weiß ich nicht, das Fleisch wird dabei aber deutlich fester )
Jetzt das Fleisch mit zwei Gabeln( oder den Händen ) in kleine Stücke zerreißen.
Die Schalotte in SEHR feine kleine Stückchen zerschneiden und dazugeben. Wirklich gut schmeckt es nur mit einer Schalotte, eine normale Zwiebel geht nur bedingt !
Jetzt den Fisch mit der Mayonnaise und den Schalotten verrühren.  Wenn es zu dick wird, oder man nicht ganz soviel Mayonnaise zugeben möchte unter Zugabe von etwas Milch glatt rühren.
Die Tomaten zerschneiden und das innere mit den Kernen entfernen ( also nur die äußere Hülle verwenden ).
Die Tomate in kleine Stückchen zerschneiden und hinzugeben und unterrühren.
Evtl noch etwas mit Salz/Pfeffer abschmecken, normalerweise ist das aber nicht nötig.

Fertig ist der Salat 

Gegessen wird das ganze auf Toast, auf Brot passt es aber auch sehr gut. Ich hoffe es schmeckt euch auch?


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2018)

Das ist ja super und sieht Lecker aus.


----------



## titi2 (10. Oktober 2018)

Meiner mit gutem Fisch sehr verwöhnten Famiele  konnte ich die Hornhechte nie wirklich andrehen. So waren aber alle sehr positiv angetan.
Der etwas eigene Geschmack des Hornhechts passt da wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Oktober 2018)

beim kochen wird die gräte da auch grün?


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2018)

Das ist eine gute Frage?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Oktober 2018)

Cool, wird auf jeden Fall ausprobiert. Ich esse Hornis sonst immer nur direkt am Wasser. Entweder vom Grill oder aus der Pfanne. So, und nun habe ich Hunger ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Oktober 2018)

Oahhh - sieht lecker aus! Besten Dank fürs Einstellen des Rezepts!


----------



## titi2 (10. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> beim kochen wird die gräte da auch grün?


Ja die sind auch nach dem kochen grün, aber sind die nicht schon im rohen Zustand grün?


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Oktober 2018)

Den Hornhecht kann man auch sehr gut im TRO räuchern.
Schmeckt auch legger.


----------



## titi2 (31. Mai 2021)

Es ist wieder Hornhechtsaison, hat das schonmal jemand probiert? Ich mache es gerade wieder.


----------



## liNaW22 (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo. Das sieht sehr lecker aus. Man kann Rezept ausprobieren. 
Liebe Grüße


----------

